# BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen



## astacus (19. August 2008)

Hallo Ab's,

das BTC hat den Betrieb eingestellt. Hat jemand Infos warum.

Grüße
Astacus

http://astacus.m131.de


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

aha ... 
mhm - nix gehört 
kan nja mal nen Kollegen aus Großenbrode anrufen ob der was weiß #c
vielleicht hat ja jmd im BAC ne Info ...


----------



## Nordlicht (19. August 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

@ HD
Du hängst doch auch im Bootsanglerclub oder nicht ??
*Dolfin, Tiffy* oder irgendeiner muss dann doch was wissen und überhaupt *Ulli, GPS Junkie* *huhu gebt mal ein Statement*


----------



## detlefb (19. August 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Gemunkelt wird über das warum viel.....aber das gehört hier nicht her.

Fakt ist das Herr Otto sich einer Marina, http://www.marina-doemitz.de/, angenommen hat.
Auf zwei Hochzeiten ist es bekannter Weise schwer gleichzeitig zu tanzen 

Soweit mir bekannt ist der BAC mit dem BTC auch nicht verbandelt.


----------



## Nordlicht (19. August 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*



detlefb schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist der BAC mit dem BTC auch nicht verbandelt.



Das sagt ja auch keiner, aber meist wissen die mehr


----------



## detlefb (19. August 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Da ich auch BAC'ler bin, "weiß" ich auch mehr....


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. August 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Ist doch nun geschlossen. Warum noch was draufsetzen? Der Grund solcher Entscheidungen, die sicher niemandem leichtfallen, ist in der Regel nicht, das das Geld nun für den Rest des Lebens in ner Luxusvilla auf den Malediven reicht.....
Mal schauen, was dort weiter geschieht. W. O. alles Gute für die Zukunft.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Moin,
Hat zufällig jemand einen Tip, 
wo man in GroBro oder Umgebung jetzt, wo es den BTC nicht mehr gibt, einen Aussenborder warten lassen kann?

Danke und Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## detlefb (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*



Fischmansfriend schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat zufällig jemand einen Tip,
> wo man in GroBro oder Umgebung jetzt, wo es den BTC nicht mehr gibt, einen Aussenborder warten lassen kann?
> 
> ...



evt. hier:
http://www.balticstar.de


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ HD
> Du hängst doch auch im Bootsanglerclub oder nicht ??
> *Dolfin, Tiffy* oder irgendeiner muss dann doch was wissen und überhaupt *Ulli, GPS Junkie* *huhu gebt mal ein Statement*



@licht des Nordens: Ja wenn ich das genau wüsste. Als wir letzte We da waren, waren wir total überrascht das man auch nicht mehr so in den Jachthafen kam.

Gehört habe ich aber auch das was Detlefb schrieb. Die Leihboote sind weg, Angelzubehör ist auch nicht mehr da. Vielleicht wirds ja wieder.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

für Grobro sicher nen herber Verlust denke ich .... |uhoh:
na mal sehen ob und was da noch so kommt ....


----------



## guifri (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Im Frühjahr soll laut Herrn Heydorn, Hafenmeister vom Wassersportzentrum; jemand als Nachfolger kommen...


----------



## petipet (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Schade. Seit drei Jahren steht mein Wohnwagen auf Seecamp und mein Bötchen liegt da am GB-Binnensee, Campingplatz  Seekamp vor Boje. Ich bin dort von April bis Mitte Oktober. Gerne bin ich ab und zu mit dem MTB nach KaiEnde geradelt und hab dort ein oder zwei Bierchen gezwitschert. Immer waren da auch Spotboote zum Verkauf ausgeschrieben. War interessant, wenn man einen Draht zu Sportbooten hat. 
Tja, ist ein Verlust.

Gruß Peter


----------



## guifri (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

hi petipet,

der hafen ist noch da, das bistro ist noch da...läuft alles weiter. nur das btc (werkstatt und verkauf) hat zur zeit geschlossen und im frühjahr soll wohl wieder jeman aufmachen...


----------



## kevkeding (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

.... laut Flyer|bigeyes, die auf der Hanse-Boot ausliegen,
ist das Bootscenter-Bielefeld eingestiegen und bietet ab Frühjahr 2009 einen neuen Bootsservice mit Verkauf und Verleih.


Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Danke für die Infos #6


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Ich hatte Wolfgang erst neulich oben getroffen, als er seine letzten Utensilien ausgeräumt hatte.

Auf uns machte er einen recht entspannten Eindruck. So, wie ich ihn lange nicht mehr gesehen habe. 

Jetzt ist er bei seinen Sohn Michi in Dömitz und macht den Laden dort mit.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> .... laut Flyer|bigeyes, die auf der Hanse-Boot ausliegen,
> ist das Bootscenter-Bielefeld eingestiegen und bietet ab Frühjahr 2009 einen neuen Bootsservice mit Verkauf und Verleih.



Nicht nur auf der Hanseboot. Auch hier stehts.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Mit einer interessanten Info 


 Hinweis:  Hierfür werden noch Mitarbeiter gesucht


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

Dafür würde ich sogar um ziehen. Leider habe ich bestimmt die falschen voraussetzungen. Ich bin leider nur gelernter Tischler. Aber mit guten Handwerklichen kenntnissen. Sowas mach ich nebenberuflich mit Gewerbe.


----------



## guifri (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BTC Grossenbrode geschlossen*

@jochen

wenn du das teil umdrehst, schwimmt das bestimmt...


----------

